# Dwarf Gourami & Albino Pearlscale Angelfish



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Just wanted to share some photos TheDogFather took last night.

_"Blood Red"_ Dwarf Gourami










Albino Pearlscale Angelfish










Tabatha


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yay!  Those turned out well... I love the angel


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Very nice! I really like the dwarf gouramis as they're quite colourful.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I love (peaceful) gouramis, the way they use their pectoral fins, it always puts a smile on my face.


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

aww beautiful fish!
I miss having gouramis. 

gorgeous angel!


----------

